# Chuck Jaw compatibility



## dickm (3 May 2012)

Been trying to compile a table of what jaws are compatible with what chucks. It looks as if there are basically two "standards":-
Group 1 appears to be: Fox 4000, Vicmark VM100, Record RP4000, Rutlands/Dakota XT700 and Charnwood W836. The jaws from these are all supposed to be interchangeable.
Group 2: Definitely interchangeable, Nova SuperNova, Sorby Patriot, Bonham. Possibly compatible Axminster K10, Oneway Talon, Multistar Titan?.

Then there are the largely obsolete versions of the original Davidson 6-in-1 Precision Multi-chuck, marketed by Coronet, Craft Supplies, as the Record Power RP3000 and possibly others. Jaws for these are possibly interchangeable

Completely non-interchangeable: Multistar Duplex

Can anyone confirm/add to this list?


----------



## CHJ (3 May 2012)

I doubt any Standard Axminster chuck jaw carriers are compatible with other makes, I query the ref. to the K10/Nova.

The standard Axminster jaw carriers are interchangeable between all axminster chucks of the same diameter as far as I'm aware and the accessory jaws interchangeable across 80-100 &150mm axminster carriers. 
I mix and match 80 and 100mm accessory jaws across my axminster chucks.

I know for a fact that Axminster carriers were not interchangeable with the 'Nova' Chuck I had.

I commend your attempt to compile a listing, I gave up on similar several years ago.


----------



## dickm (4 May 2012)

Thanks for the comment, Chas. I've done a bit more delving and found some more compatibility/incompatibility, but would still like to hear from others who have relevant information.


----------



## Mark Hancock (4 May 2012)

Dick

I have to agree with Chas and would question some of the compatibilities you have listed.

Jaws will only be interchangable between different chucks if they locate the same on the carriers i.e. groove location the same where applicable and bolt holes positioned the same. In your list you suggest the Axminster K10 is compatible with the Nova, that implies all Axminster jaws for their 100mm diameter chucks are compatible which is not the case. To take that further I'm pretty sure 100mm Axminster jaws are not interchangable with OneWay chucks.

What I do know is that:
The Sorby Patriot is a copy of the Nova
The Record RP4000 was made by Vicmarc and is a Record version of their VM100.

As to the less expensive chucks you mention I wouldn't be surprised if they are copies of more established chucks and so there may be some interchangability.


----------



## bobham (5 May 2012)

The Oneway Talon & basic chucks have the same bolt spacing and groove location as the Nova chucks, BUT on the Oneway chucks the groove is slightly tapered, as is the ridge on the back of the various jaw sets. What that means is that Oneway jaws will fit okay on Nova chucks (tapered ridge fits fine into a square groove) but the square ridge on the back of the Nova jaws will not fit into the tapered groove on a Oneway chuck. 

Bob


----------



## dickm (5 May 2012)

Thanks, guys - that's just the sort of information that helps. Obviously, the Axy isn't compatible with others (I did put a question mark on the original list!) but the detail about the One-way is great. 
Will leave it a few days to see if anyone else has comments, then put up a corrected version.


----------



## bobham (5 May 2012)

I did try out an Axminster Goliath and noticed that the jaw mounting system is exactly the opposite of Nova and Oneway chucks. The rib is on the base slide and the groove is on the jaws on the Goliath, where the groove is on the base slide and the rib is on the jaws on Nova and Oneway. I didn't bother to check the bolt spacing since they obviously were incompatible.

Bob


----------



## peteinwelland (5 May 2012)

Bob is right about the Goliath. In a world all of it's own, can't even get a screw chuck to fit with type M mega jaws. Oneway talon and Oneway lever type have jaws that will fit a Vicmarc 100. Got all 3 and the difference is the screw sizes. So Oneway jaws fit the Vicmarc carriers but you have to use the smaller Vicmarc screws. Nova and Supernova will also fit the Vicmarc 100.


----------



## dickm (6 May 2012)

Isn't standardisation wonderful


----------



## Tony Spear (8 May 2012)

dickm":lgiad9mh said:


> Completely non-interchangeable: Multistar Duplex



Tell me about it!

Lovely, accurate chuck, but would I have bought it had I known enough about modern chucks to realise that compatibility even existed between various chucks?

Now, there's a question! :?


----------



## dickm (8 May 2012)

Multistar Titan - out of interest ('cos there probably aren't many out there) are jaws for that interchangeable with the Multistar Duplex?


----------



## Tony Spear (9 May 2012)

dickm":310z6mi0 said:


> Multistar Titan - out of interest ('cos there probably aren't many out there) are jaws for that interchangeable with the Multistar Duplex?



Nope! Completely different animals.


----------



## chipmunk (9 May 2012)

It may be painful to admit it but it's not really in the interest of a high-end chuck manufacturer, who makes a range of jaws, to make a chuck which can take other manufacturer's jaws. Manufacturers naturally want to tie-in the chuck purchaser to buying their, and only their, jaw upgrades - It's good business sense. 

Axminster are even trying to muscle-in on the after-sales act of others by offering jaws to fit others' chucks, which is quite smart but could back-fire if those other chucks become more popular than Axminsters' on the back of that 3rd-party jaw availability?

The low cost "copy-cats" just want to make a sale. They haven't invested in design and if their chuck happens to have compatibility with another's jaws then it may help them make that sale - but they aren't really interested in long-term support. After all the chuck may not last long enough to upgrade.

The exception that proves the rule I suspect is the Toolpost and the Versa-chuck (when it becomes available again) - Where Peter H. sells anybody and everybody's chucks and jaws and so he can reasonably expect to make a margin on any chuck/jaws sales he makes. He can also use the campatibility with others' jaws to enhance sales of the Versa chuck and good luck to him, I say.

Standardization might help here but someone would have to pay for that - We the consumers of course!

Jon


----------

